# Weeding Glitter Vinyl. Easier Way?



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

I have some transfers that I have done with some glitter vinyl and it is a pain to weed because you can't see the cut lines. Any way to make the cut lines show up better. I had to stare at my graphic on screen and basically guess at where the machine cut the vinyl.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

For me, the lighting is the key. You have to have the lighting at just the right angle. I've never done glitter but Polyflex black gives me eyestrain.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use glitter vinyl all the time. (The thicker one not the thin glitter flex) and I have never had an issue seeing the cut lines. What brand is this glitter vinyl you are using? But as stated I do have a light clamped to the table if I need it but never really had an issue with seeing the lines.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with the earlier posts. You need to tilt your vinyl at different angles towards the light to see the cutlines on certain materials.

What type of Glitter is it?


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys! Thanks for the replies. The vinyl I am using is the Enduratex Galaxy Glitter from SignWarehouse


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

dhearn said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for the replies. The vinyl I am using is the Enduratex Galaxy Glitter from SignWarehouse


Yes, that's a tough one to see the cutlines on....

Another good tip is to make a weed border around what you cut. This way you can just look for a corner and pull!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You can't beat them "weed borders".


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

I've had good results by curling or rolling the cut design, vinyl side out. This will help you see the cut lines because the vinyl will separate a little where the cut lines are.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

Have used the roll method and have also used graphic dust, as its fine enough to find the cut lines. Can get it a wally world real cheap.


----------



## customistic (Feb 10, 2009)

Graphic Dust? Does that really work? Is it colored? Does it stick to the shirt? What is the name of it or what section of walmart?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Try using a light box or holding it up to a light source to see where the lines are. The weed box helps a lot also.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Steven, I get the same problem with Bling from Imprintables.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

baddjun1 said:


> Hey Steven, I get the same problem with Bling from Imprintables.


The silver is hard to see but I have had good results with all the other colors. Have you tried holding it to a light source to see the lines? I did a sample yesterday with silver bling and had to go that way to see them.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

have you tried baby powder inside a sock ? I use blue chalk powder when I weed my white sign vinyl, never used on heat transfer vinyl, but wanted to throw it out there, it might work


----------



## Nunu1969 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am having terrible trouble weeding my cricut glitter vinyl. I can see the cut but it seems like the glitter did not cut. Any suggestions?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you try to cut with 2 passes? Not familiar with cricut vinyl, but maybe that would help. Hopefully your question does not get lost, as this thread is seven years old.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

ayukish said:


> I've had good results by curling or rolling the cut design, vinyl side out. This will help you see the cut lines because the vinyl will separate a little where the cut lines are.


This.

Works well.


----------

